# Sun Valley Backcountry



## ZGjethro (Apr 10, 2008)

I think there is great skiing off of Galena summit, highway 75(?) north of Ketchum. The Sawtooths are beautiful mountains. I would ask at a local outdoor shop if you cannot find anything online.


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

correct, Off Galena Pass....just drive up the pass and hop out. Call Backwoods Sports for info.

Snow is thin in Ketchum (130" total cumualtive)....not called sun valley for nothing. All the storms seem to skip over it. Deeper in the sawtooths (north) toward stanley might be the ticket.


----------



## geronimo (Jan 20, 2009)

yeah it's looking better near stanely area. i'll keep looking into it. maybe i'll just stick with the tetons for now. thanks for the info.


----------

